# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  صفات الإنسان العاقل

## تسنيم أم يوسف

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخوتي الكرام
قرأت كتاب كليلة ودمنة في طفولتي
ولازلت أطالعه...
فوجدت فيه من الفوائد الجليلة ما جعلني أتتبعها كلمة كلمة من بداية الكتاب إلى نهايته
حتى جمعتها لي ولكم
والحق أني ربما لم أجمع كل الفوائد
فحسبي وحسبكم هذه
وأتمنى أن تتحلوا بالصبر في قراءتها
أسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق
وإليكم:
صفات الإنسان العاقل:

*العاقل:* *"تكون همته مصروفة إلى ما يحصن به نفسه من نوازل المكروه ولواحق المحذور، ويدفع المخوف لاستجلاب المحبوب".**العاقل:**" لا يدع أن يساور من هو دونه أو فوقه في المنزلة، والرأي الفرد لا يكتفى به في الخاصة ولا ينتفع به في العامة".**العاقل:**"يكتفي من الرجل بالعلامات من نظره وإشارته فيعلم بذلك سر نفسه وما يضمره قلبه".**العاقل:**"لا يؤنب نفسه على ما فاته وليس في مقدوره ، فربما أتاح الله له ما يهنأ به ولم يكن في حسبانه".**العاقل:**"يكون لهواه متهما،  ولا يقبل من كل أحد حديثا، ولا يتمادى في الخطأ إذا ظهر له خطؤه. ولا يقدم على أمر حتى يتبين له الصواب ، وتتضح له الحقيقة ، ولا يكون كالرجل الذي يحيد عن الطريق ، فيستمر على الضلال ، فلا يزداد في السير إلا جهدا ، وعن القصد إلا بعدا ، وكالرجل الذي تقذى عينه ، فلا يزال يحكها ، وربما كان ذلك سببا لذهابها".**العاقل:**"يصدق بالقضاء والقدر، ويعلم أن ما كتب سوف يكون ، وأن من أتى صاحبه بما يكره لنفسه فقد ظلم، ويأخذ بالحزم في أموره ، ويحب للناس ما يحب لنفسه ويكره لهم ما يكره لها ، فلا يطلب أمرا فيه مضرة لغيره طلبا لصلاح نفسه بفساد غيره، فإن كل غادر مأخوذ ".**العاقل:**"واثق بأن من لم يركب الأهوال لم ينل الرغائب، ومن ترك الأمر الذي لعله يبلغ فيه حاجته هيبة ومخافة لما لعله  أن يتوقاه فليس يبلغ جسيما".**العاقل:**"إن أمورا ثلاثة العاقل جدير بالنظر فيها والاحتيال لها بجهده: منها النظر فيما مضى من الضر والنفع، فيحترس من الضر الذي أصابه فيما سلف لئلا يعود إلى ذلك الضر، ويلتمس النفع الذي مضى ويحتال لمعاودته، ومنها النظر فيما هو مقيم فيه  من المنافع والمضار ، والتشبث بما ينفع والهرب مما يضر، ومنها النظر في مستقبل ما يرجو من قبل النفع ، وما يخاف من قبل الضر ، فيستتم ما يرجو ويتوقى ما يخاف بجهده".**العاقل:**"الرجل ذو العقل وذو الوفاء ، إذا سقط عنده صاحبه سقطة نظر فيها ، وعرف قدر مبلغ خطئه عمدا كان أو خطأ ، ثم ينظر هل في الصفح عنه أمر يخاف ضرره وشينه؟ فلا يؤاخذ صاحبه بشيء يجد فيه إلى الصفح عنه سبيلا".**العاقل:**"يدبر الأشياء ويقيسها قبل مباشرتها، فما رجا أن يتم له منها أقدم عليه، وما خاف أن يتعذر عليه منها انحرف عنه ولم يلتفت إليه".**العاقل:**"الأدب يذهب عن العاقل الطيش، ويزيد الأحمق طيشا، كما أن النهار يزيد كل ذي بصر بصرا، و يزيد الخفاش سوء نظر، فذو العقل لا يبطر من منزلة أصابها، وإن تعاظم أمره، ويكون عند ذلك كالجبل الذي لا تحركه أدنى ريح".**العاقل:**"وقد يقال: إلزم ذا العقل وذا الكرم ، واسترسل إليهما وإياك ومفارقتهما، واصحب الصاحب إذا كان عاقلا كريما أو عاقلا غير كريم، فالعاقل الكريم كامل ، والعاقل غير الكريم إصحبه وإن كان غير محمود الخليقة ، واحذر من سوء أخلاقه وانتفع بعقله، والكريم غير العاقل ، إلزمه ولا تدع مواصلته ، وإن كنت لا تحمد عقله ، وانتفع بكرمه، وانفعه بعقلك، والفرار كل الفرار من اللئيم الأحمق".**العاقل:**"إن العاقل لا يرحم من يخافه، وإن الرجل الحازم ربما أبغض الرجل وكرهه، ثم قربه وأدناه لما يعلم عنده من المنفعة والكفاية ، فعل الرجل المتكاره على الدواء الشنيع رجاء منفعته، وربما أحب الرجل وعز عليه فأقصاه وأهلكه مخافة ضرره، كاذي تلدغه الحية في إصبعه فيقطعها ،ويتبرأ منها مخافة أن يسري سمها إلى بدنه"**العاقل:**"لا يعدل بالإخوان شيئا، فالإخوان هم الأعوان على الخير كله، والمؤاسون عندما ينوب من المكروه"**العاقل:**"ينبغي له أن يلتمس ما يجد إليه سبيلا ويترك التماس ما ليس إليه سبيل".**العاقل:**"لا يخفى فضله، وإن هو أخفاه، كالمسك الذي يكتم ثم لا يمنعه ذلك من النشر الطيب والأرج الفائح".*
*العاقل:**"لا ينبغي أن يلتمس من الدنيا غير الكفاف الذي يدفع به الأذى عن نفسه، وهو اليسير من المطعم والمشرب إذا اشتمل على صحة البدن  ورفاهة البال، ولو أن رجلا وهبت له الدنيا بما فيها ، لم يك ينتفع من ذلك إلا بالقليل الذي يدفع به عن نفسه الحاجة".**العاقل:**"حقيق أن يكون سعيه في طلب ما يبقى ويعود نفعه عليه غدا ، وأن يمقت بسعيه فيما سوى ذلك من أمور الدنيا".**العاقل:**"العاقل وإن كان واثقا بقوته وفضله لاينبغي أن يحمله ذلك على أن يجلب العداوة  على نفسه اتكالا على ما عنده من الرأي والقوة ، كما أنه وإن كان عنده الترياق فلا ينبغي له أن يشرب السم اتكالا على ما عنده ، وصاحب حسن العمل وإن قصر به القول في مستقبل الأمر ، كان فضله بينا واضحا في العاقبة والاختيار"**العاقل:**"يعلم أن من ظفر بالساعة التي فيها ينجح العمل ثم لا يعاجله بالذي ينبغي له، فليس بحكيم، فإن الأمور مرهونة بأوقاتها ، ومن طلب الأمر الجسيم فأمكنه ذلك فأغفله، فاته الأمر وهو خليق ألا تعود له الفرصة ثانية"**العاقل:**"يعترف بزلته ، وإذا أذنب ذنبا لم يستحي أن يؤدب لصدقه في قوله وفعله ، وإن وقع في ورطة أمكنه التخلص منها بحيلته وعقله، كالرجل الذي يعثر على الأرض ، ثم ينهض عليها معتمدا".**العاقل:**"يعلم أن المودة والعداوة لا تثبتان على حالة واحدة أبدا ، وربما حالت المودة إلى العداوة ، وصارت العداوة ولاية وصداقة، ولهذا حوادث وعلل وتجارب ، وذو الرأي يحدث لكل ما يحدث من ذلك رأيا جديدا، أما من قبل العدو فبالبأس وأما من قبل الصديق فبالاستئناس ، ولاتمنع ذا العقل عداوة كانت في نفسه لعدوه من مقاربته والاستنجاد به على دفع مخوف أو جر مرغوب ، ومن عمل في ذلك بالحزم ظفر بحاجته".**العاقل:* *"يعلم أن المرء جدير أن يصنع المعروف إلى كل أحد ، فإنه إن ضاع المعروف عند الناس لا يضيع عند الله، ولا سيما إلى ذوي الشكر والوفاء كيف كانت منزلتهم، فلعله احتاج إليهم يوما من الدهر فيكافئوه عليه".*

----------

